# noodlin turny on ch 25



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i just watched a show on pbs ch 25 about the okee noodlin tournament. anybody else see it? one old timer did mention a stick of dynamite fishing for cats in his younger years.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I never tried it...I think it would be more fun noodling for bass, just jerk them right off the spawning beds.


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Yes I seen it. The show said noodling is legal only in four states. OK, TN, MI, and LA. I thought it was pretty cool. They said they do it all year long.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

flathunter said:


> I never tried it...I think it would be more fun noodling for bass, just jerk them right off the spawning beds.


Ha Thats funny right there.Could we anchor down barrels for the bass too?


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

flathunter said:


> I never tried it...I think it would be more fun noodling for bass, just jerk them right off the spawning beds.


That's awesome. Even though I fish for bass majority of the time, I do occasionally fish for the almighty flathead. I did happen to catch the okie noodling tourny last night, watched out of curiosity, and it made me sick. Tight Lines, guys.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> The show said noodling is legal only in four states. OK, TN, MI, and LA.


i believe it's actually legal in 13 states now.if i'm not mistaken,either georgia or s. carolina was the most recent to be added to the list.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

freyedknot said:


> one old timer did mention a stick of dynamite fishing for cats in his younger years.


Like shooting fish on a bed with a high-powered rifle.

There have actually been drowning attributed to Flatheads while people were nodling. Not my cup of tea.

I hope Ohio never legalizes it.


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

I seen the show where they build boxes and sink them in the water. I believe it was in La. They talked about one noodler on the show that drowned. He was up under a old concrete road and he got stuck.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

gbourne said:


> I seen the show where they build boxes and sink them in the water. I believe it was in La. They talked about one noodler on the show that drowned. He was up under a old concrete road and he got stuck.


yeah,some of em get dragged off when they lose their footing and the fish is too big to wrestle to the surface.


I never tried it...I think it would be more fun noodling for bass, just jerk them right off the spawning beds.

lol


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Was that the show where the guy hooks up an air compressor and runs tubing to a mask for "SCUBA NOODLING"? That was hilarious!!!! ******* ingenuity never ceases to amaze me.


----------

